# Video of Scaring a Little Kid



## poopy123 (Aug 28, 2008)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PmO8bcQbU4&watch_response[/nomedia]


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahahaha!

I remember my uncle doing that to me when I was a kid---I was scarred for MANY years....LOL!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I watched the vid. Scaring a little kid senseless until he cries is not my form of entertainment.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

That poor kid. Daddy better watch his back!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

i agree with sickie, we were all that kid once, and it doesnt make me laugh


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Agreed. Leave the little ones alone. However scaring teenagers= quality entertainment. 

On the plus side, that vid is so old that kid has had plenty of time to grow up and stay out all night, scaring and worrying his father and mother a time or two.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

EMU said:


> i agree with sickie, we were all that kid once, and it doesnt make me laugh


X2. That really wasn't cool. I'm sure scaring him like that in his own home gave him several nights to regret his decision.

If my son finds anything to be scary at the house I move it to my work office or storage.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Poor Kid


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess it's only funny if you've been a victim to it.  I thank my uncle for my introduction to true fear, and trying to find that level of fear once again, which inspires my Hallowe'en decor.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I don't know, he comes around at the end. but i think dad dragged it out too long . Like when someone tickles you , its only funny till you pee yourself.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

ehhh...i dunno...not a huge fan of scaring kids relentlessly, but i definitely wouldnt be one to take the scariness out of halloween and make it into a smliling jackolantern fest. i think it kinda depends on the maturity of the kid, and like someone said, he seemed to be pretty cool with it at the end. but that aside i thought the funniest thing of the video wasn't the kids reation but the costume lol - what was that thing? a garbage bag with sun glasses - i was with the kid, had no clue what he was tryin to be - then again im not familiar with creep trees so maybe i dont know what im talkin about lol.

wait till there 12....then slaughter em


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Poor kid is going to have nightmares. 

I've found if you leave more to kids imaginations they scare themselves.


----------



## poopy123 (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL, this is actually my video. I'm the little kid in it and my Dad and I dug this out of our old home video collection for a few laughs. I was just posting it as a joke to get more views and see what people thought of it. And no, I'm not scarred for life!

It was actually in response to a video on an old Disney Sing-A-Long Songs video. The video used to scare the heck out of me and that's where my dad got the idea for the costume.

Here's a link to the original video:

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGf8-aW0wXE&feature=related[/nomedia]

P.S. My mom hates watching this video. She feels so bad! But my Dad and I still get a kick out of it!


----------



## poopy123 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh yeah and if you're not familiar with this video at all, check out the comments on the original Disney video on youtube. Many people were freaked out by those trees, so I wasn't the only one haha!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dont get me wrong, I love to jump out and scare my kids. I laugh my butt off, but Im not a fan of scaring them until they cry. Good to hear you arent scarred for life poopy, but Im pretty sure you had a few scary nights due to that. The one thing I never do is try and scare my kids with my halloween stuff. They are already creeped out by it and I want them to embrace it not run screaming and crying from it. This video reminded me of one that someone posted last year of scaring a kid for like an hour over and over making him cry until he ran and hid in a cabinet. NOT FUNNY in my opinion.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The video that turtle mentioned and this one are different. That one, they just kept at this kid for over an hour. That was ridiculous. This one, dad just kind of bobs around, and then comes clean in a minute or so. Two totally different videos.

The scariest part of this is when dad takes off his trash bag and reveals his '70s hairdo.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Dont get me wrong, I love to jump out and scare my kids.


A startle every now and then is fun. My son (7) likes to scare anybody he can. He loves scaring my girlfriend, and then she has to put money in his curse jar...lol....hmmm maybe it's not the scaring he likes.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't you LOVE Dads?

I bet that kid never once took out the trash after that.


----------



## batgirly (Aug 15, 2008)

Your video is awesome. Mom was there to make you feel a little safe. Great costume and spooky movements by your dad too!


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

That was 5 minutes that I am never getting back. I kept waiting for something funny or cool to happen, but it turned out to be a couple people (from Minnesota?) with porn mustaches just hanging out and screwing with a kid with a buzzcut.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have to disagree with pretty much everyone here. I thought this was hilarious. That kid is going to grow up and have fond memories of his childhood. Remember how goofy Dad was? Remember that Halloween when he wore a trashbag and scared the snot out of me? Good times.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

ehh now i have mixed feelings about this whole thing yes i did say that scaring him was wrong, but what i meant by that was scaring him until he cried... as for the video i really don't think displaying it is right until the kid is old enough to agree he want's a video of himself about to whizz his pants... and ahhh that movie the singa-long god how i loveee (still do) that movie


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought it was funny..I agree with HZ..totally
I like those trees in the vid too


----------

